# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  [Help] Máy gặp lỗi ko bik phải do virus hay ko ?

## viettopcare

tình hình là mấy ngày gần đây, ko hiểu sao trình duyệt chrome của em nó gặp vấn đề gì mà ngốn ram kinh khủng. cái memory (private working set) nó tăng dần theo thời gian với tốc độ kinh hoàng, chỉ sau từ 5-6p thì cái tab hiện hành đã lên hơn 2,000,000 k rồi, làm physical memory toàn lên 9x%, máy lag kinh khủng. chỉ khi tắt tab đó đi thì nó mới mất, nhưng nó sẽ tiếp tục nhảy ở tab hiện hành khác, và tiếp tục tăng.
em ko bik là do nhiễm vírus hay ko ? vì em quét = avira free thì ko thấy báo. mong mọi người tư vấn giúp.

----------


## cunghait

*trả lời: [help] máy gặp lỗi ko bik phải do virus hay ko ?*




> tình hình là mấy ngày gần đây, ko hiểu sao trình duyệt chrome của em nó gặp vấn đề gì mà ngốn ram kinh khủng. cái memory (private working set) nó tăng dần theo thời gian với tốc độ kinh hoàng, chỉ sau từ 5-6p thì cái tab hiện hành đã lên hơn 2,000,000 k rồi, làm physical memory toàn lên 9x%, máy lag kinh khủng. chỉ khi tắt tab đó đi thì nó mới mất, nhưng nó sẽ tiếp tục nhảy ở tab hiện hành khác, và tiếp tục tăng.
> em ko bik là do nhiễm vírus hay ko ? vì em quét = avira free thì ko thấy báo. mong mọi người tư vấn giúp.


kiểm tra addon, extension nào không dùng thì *xóa bớt* đi. để *biết* chi tiết extension nào chiếm nhiều bộ nhớ, bạn click vào icon chrome ở thanh hệ thống, chọn task manager. vì mình không dùng window nên không rõ là nó có icon dưới thanh hệ thống không, ngày xưa dùng thì nhớ là không có, trường hợp này thì bạn thử vào menu tools->task manager

----------

